# Accidently Scaring Kittys



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

As I turned to my Wife I was to say, "I love you."
My throat suddenly "caught" (for want of a better description) and all that eminated from me was sort of a low "oowww!" (the "You" of "Love you")
She immitated the sound back at me and two big yellow male cats in the room scampered and made fast tracks out of the room, into the bedroom, and hid under the bed!?
It was just too much evil fun not to try it again, and again as they would relax, stroll back into the kitchen, take up their "positions" one near the aquarium..She would "Oooooww!"
And claws sliding for immeadiate grip and yellow blurrs evacuating the kitchen followed her slight, rather low noise.
In their defense , right out the kitchen door is the cliff dropping down to a small river about 80 feet away and more woods on the other side, we see no neighbors looking out that direction..but we will hear coyotes every so often singing a almost deafening "song".
"Oooowww!" Run! Coyotes!


----------

